# Shimano C24 vs Pacenti SL23 w/DA hubs



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

*esadtydfi*

esadtydfi


----------



## nito (Oct 5, 2012)

Tubeless clinchers are not made to work at high pressure. I think (but don't quote me) Tubeless max pressure is 100 psi.

From my understanding, the reason for wider rims is lower tire pressure (plus higher side wall, i.e. column stack) and deflection of the tire over irregular surfaces.

Aero advantages are usually comment as attributed to rim profile and air flow across the tire side wall and rim surface. Therefore, comparable aero advantage on the C24 vs. sl23, you would want to run narrower tires (c24/21mm vs. sl23/23mm). Not taking into account spoke count.

All the above information is based on my understanding of what I've read in this forum.

You'll also want to list your weight.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I would say a major con to the Dura Ace wheels is the availability of parts later on. I've seen people have problems replacing rims or finding spokes after the wheels are a couple years old. When they do find the rims they are very expensive. 

At least at my cost, the 9000 hubs are in the same price range as Tune and Alchemy. The big price jump wasn't justified in my book. 9000 are nice hubs if you get a deal on them and the other thing going for them is they come with excellent skewers at that price.

For spoke count, I speak from personal experience that you could use 20/24 with the Pacenti rims and any of the hubs mentioned here. I prefer the added stiffness of heavier gauge spokes on the drive side, but they aren't necessary elsewhere. Something like CX-Rays combined with Competitions or Race spoke for the right, rear will make a stiff set with components that won't leave you hanging a few years from now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Are you sure the C24's would be cheaper? I suppose if you get a good sale or go UK web site they might be but otherwise I'd think the handbuilt option would be considerable cheaper?
Then again I haven't priced 9000 hubs. If they are 'that' expensive you could always go with 7900 if you don't have 11 spead. Those might be better anyway. Not so much the hub workings but the dimensions because they don't need to take 11 speeds (I'm kind of guessing here about the dimensions).

I've used DA wheels, 19mm wheels, and 23mm wheels. 23 if find much better than 19. The DA wheels resemble the 23mm closer than they resemble 19mm IMO as far as comfort and haneling goes. Not that I can say for sure the difference I feel or don't feel between the 3 is because of width.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I ride the C24's at 185 pounds and quite pleased with them. Bought used with low mileage for $550. Only problem to date after almost 4000 miles was a broken rear spoke (@2000 miles) that I had to wait a week for since all the local shops and authorized repair dealer did not have the spoke in stock. Have stayed true and find great for climbing.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Ruby13 said:


> I ride the C24's at 185 pounds and quite pleased with them. Bought used with low mileage for $550. Only problem to date after almost 4000 miles was a broken rear spoke (@2000 miles) that I had to wait a week for since all the local shops and authorized repair dealer did not have the spoke in stock. Have stayed true and find great for climbing.


And that is the major downfall of wheelset that uses any proprietary spokes/parts. It may be a decent wheelset overall but if something breaks............ If I were to break a spoke on my handbuilts, I go down to any local shop and can be back on the road inside 30 minutes. I don't have to worry about some authorized dealer. 30 minutes vs a week, I'll take 30 minutes any day and they will perform as well if not better than any factory wheelset.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Bend a C24 rim and you will end up buying a new set of wheels. The Pacenti you can replace the one rim. 

I bent a C24 rim.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I have ridden a pair of c24's for about 2,500 miles with no regrets. Great riding wheel with a IMO smooth almost floating on air ride to them. Maybe more aero than sl23 (not familiar with them) but hardly aero, I feel like I hit a brick wall at ~ 19 mph vs ~21mph with DA c50's. Also have cycleops wheelset which I belive is a velocity a23 rebadged (23mm rim) which I am currently using as my daily drivers. I do believe the wider rims offer benefits but mostly when cornering. I run 28mm tires on my bikes and the wider rim gives me a very stable feeling when cornering agressively but everywhere else can not feel a difference. I weigh 230lbs and have not had a problem with either wheel. IMO you have laid out pro's and con's well since you stated you are a fair weather recreational cyclist so I would think the C24's would be great choice.


----------

